# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ζητειται για αγορα το ZALMAN reserator XT 2

## p_stama

Συγνωμη για το δευτερο θεμα.  

Εστω και εαν εχετε κομματια απο το συγκεκριμενο zalman ( πλακετα , αλουμινια κτλ )

----------

